What is Hadoop? - sheetalsharma
======
shreya_gupta
Hadoop is not a database, it is an open source framework. It is having its own
Storage system which is called as HDFS and for processing huge files it is
having a framework which is called as MapReduce . Source: [http://data-
flair.training](http://data-flair.training)

